# How to get PNP for Ontario using Express Entry profile?



## Dee Dee (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi,
We have got our Express Entry profile opened and got into the pool..... CRS point 422 (software engineer).... we want to have PNP of Ontario.... I was wondering if we need to knock them to apply and do something in particular about it or we just wait and wonder if the province will give nomination using its own way finding our profile in the pool?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

_You_ have to approach the province of your choice to apply - they (the provincial government) are in no way obliged to approach nor will they come to you.


----------



## Dee Dee (Nov 25, 2015)

Thank you WestCoastCanadianGirl. Well while we opened the express entry profile, we selected Ontario as a province where we would like to move in Canada. Now we have an active MyCIC account, we would require a "PT notification of Interest"to apply for PNP. Can you please tell me how does that work or what we can do to get the PT notification?Also how long usually does it take to have one? Our profile's been accepted on 24 nov 2015. Thank you again.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Google is your friend... look for responses that involve the Government of Ontario.


----------

